# Did I just see tinned pipe tobacco at the drugstore?



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I was at CVS buying some things and as I was at the cash register I was looking around at the cheap cigars when I saw what appeared to be a tin of pipe tobacco. It was a square tin that said 'cohiba' on it, which I thought was a cigar type or something.
I knew drugstores sold cans of cigarette tobacco. But pipe tobacco? If it was, would it be worth trying?


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

Are you sure it was pipe tobacco? I can't find reference to Cohiba pipe tobacco anywhere.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

No. That's why I'm asking. I'm pretty sure it said cohiba on it. That or some word very similar to that.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't smoke cigars anymore (got spoiled by Cubans and they are, of course illegal!) but Cohiba is a kick-butt Cuban cigar, although I think I heard that they also make a Honduran version. I seriously doubt Cohiba is in the business of making pipe tobacco. It may be a roll-your-own cigarette tobacco.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm guessing that you saw a tin of small cigars. Very common among cigar brands. Cohiba's little cigars are called Pequenos. Here's a picture of the packaging: 
Cohiba Black Cigars - Cohiba Black Pequeno cigars at discount prices only at Mydiscountcigar.com. Discount Cohiba Black Pequeno


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm with Ghe on this one; I've seen small tins of their stogies before, but not at a drug store.


----------

